
Virtual tour of the tomb of Pharaoh Ramses VI - open-source-ux
https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=NeiMEZa9d93&mls=1
======
mattlondon
There are a load of these that I found - source
[https://twitter.com/tourismandantiq](https://twitter.com/tourismandantiq)

[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=d42fuVA21To](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=d42fuVA21To)

[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=QaGBAsT6yg4&mls=1](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=QaGBAsT6yg4&mls=1)

[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=ui3dfrQDqB2&amp;mls=1](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=ui3dfrQDqB2&amp;mls=1)

[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=xmDbt2rfa82&help=1&brand=1...](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=xmDbt2rfa82&help=1&brand=1&play=1&hl=1&ts=2&title=1&tourcta=2&vrcoll=0&dh=1&lp=1&wts=1)

[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=PKxweZaPG3P&help=1&brand=1...](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=PKxweZaPG3P&help=1&brand=1&play=1&hl=1&ts=2&title=1&tourcta=2&vrcoll=0&dh=1&lp=1&wts=1)

[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=zBpDdPqxTKz](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=zBpDdPqxTKz)

[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=zBpDdPqxTKz](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=zBpDdPqxTKz)

[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=o5Ex5Xo7UkE](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=o5Ex5Xo7UkE)

Absolutely fascinating! I have always wanted to visit these sort of things in
real life but the political climate in the past decade or so has put me off.
Shame - this is a great alternative though.

I really wish more places would do this sort of thing! Google does _some_ ,
but I like the quality of these.

~~~
lukehollis
Thanks for posting these! I made a few of them. I'm glad people are enjoying
them! To keep adding to the list, here's the set I worked on:

Islamic Art History and Architecture: Bab Zuwayla gate, museum, and minaret:
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=YZXMPtiuR9D](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=YZXMPtiuR9D)
([http://arce.org/](http://arce.org/)) Faraj Ibn Barquq Mosque:
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=UCDj6MdbCes](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=UCDj6MdbCes)
([http://arce.org/](http://arce.org/)) Aslam al Silahdar Mosque:
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=YsCSsrvXMQS](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=YsCSsrvXMQS)
([http://arce.org/](http://arce.org/)) Masjid Altinbugha al-Maridani:
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=C9MTVJbf62k](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=C9MTVJbf62k)

Coptic Art History and Architecture: St. Anthony’s Museum:
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=FBdkHbQzzVJ](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=FBdkHbQzzVJ)
([http://arce.org/](http://arce.org/)) St. Anthony’s Chapel:
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=c4j6knCMvww](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=c4j6knCMvww)
([http://arce.org/](http://arce.org/))

Eastern Orthodox: St. Catherine’s Monastery Museum:
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=1HLpFZqfcov](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=1HLpFZqfcov)

Pharonic Egyptian Tombs: Giza: Tomb of Queen Meresankh III (G 7530-7540):
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=d42fuVA21To](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=d42fuVA21To)
Mastaba of Idu (G 7102): [https://sketchfab.com/3d-models/the-mastaba-of-
idu-g-7102-e8...](https://sketchfab.com/3d-models/the-mastaba-of-
idu-g-7102-e894ec57ff86487d83539e9b825c0d5c) Mastaba of Qar (G 7101):
[https://sketchfab.com/3d-models/the-mastaba-of-
qar-g-7101-3b...](https://sketchfab.com/3d-models/the-mastaba-of-
qar-g-7101-3b6e5b4b81c1413c880b7598505fab2f) Iasen (in G 4920):
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=xkMDSQQL1GF](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=xkMDSQQL1GF)
G 6010 Mastaba of Neferbauptah:
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=aSQfQx9Mkyj](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=aSQfQx9Mkyj)
G 8662 (Sedhetep):
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=53NUC71SV3w](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=53NUC71SV3w)
Mastaba Tomb of Khufukhaf I (G 7130-7140):
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=CaEcwJ7Z2HV](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=CaEcwJ7Z2HV)
G8670 (Hassan's 'Mastaba F', Selim Hassan, Giza III, 72-75):
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=DKSVgKEnY9n](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=DKSVgKEnY9n)

Luxor: Tomb of Menna:
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=vLYoS66CWpk](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=vLYoS66CWpk)
([http://arce.org/](http://arce.org/))

Hellenistic Sicily / Magna Graecia: Villa Romana del Casale - Basilica and
North Rooms:
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=fd75qjJG9Dp](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=fd75qjJG9Dp)
Villa Romana del Casale - Peristyle:
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=VhSC8qsGVLe](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=VhSC8qsGVLe)
Villa Romana del Casale - East Rooms:
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=3bjZH1vAkVj](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=3bjZH1vAkVj)
Morgantina - the North Baths:
[https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=UjDknPgHBF2](https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=UjDknPgHBF2)

~~~
arduinomancer
Super cool, can you explain a bit how you make these?

~~~
Max_aaa
Here is a review of one of systems that does this:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Re-
uxp5-gU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Re-uxp5-gU)

------
stfurkan
If you are interested, I am trying to build an open source database for places
with virtual tour.

Website: [https://gez.la](https://gez.la)

I am currently working on this alone. Anyone interested is welcome to help :)

[https://github.com/stfurkan/gez](https://github.com/stfurkan/gez)

~~~
browie
Beautiful! Is it safe to assume you'll (eventually) add the links in this
thread there?

~~~
historyview
Take a look at HistoryView.org We have over 700 virtual tours of museums, art
galleries, and historic sites for free

------
asah
Doubly impressive: there are spots you can visit in the vtour, that you cannot
see in real life because they're outside the pedestrian walkway.

Example:
[https://photos.app.goo.gl/NXdDoDTnNXJgkr8X9](https://photos.app.goo.gl/NXdDoDTnNXJgkr8X9)

~~~
mofojed
I'm sure the guards there would encourage you have the privilege of a view
from off the pedestrian walkway for a tip.

~~~
canada_dry
> guards would allow you to go off the pedestrian walkway for a tip

Actually, no. The guards (in the Valley anyway) take their jobs _very
seriously_ and have seen it all... you'll get unceremoniously removed for
trying to break a rule.

------
gt2
Spectacular. It's well lit, and has a smooth experience.

And in one way, this virtual tour is better than the live one- at the end you
can step past the guardrails! Check it out (deep link to show it wasn't
possible, so just walk or click to the end of the long hall to see what I
mean).

Anyone know other tours like this?

~~~
knute
There are several linked from the Egyptian Ministry of Tourism and
Antiquities' Twitter feed:
[https://twitter.com/tourismandantiq](https://twitter.com/tourismandantiq)

------
pier25
This is amazing.

Anyone knows how Matterport works? Does it extract the 3d meshes from 360
photos?

~~~
fsloth
Seems like a combination of 360 photography and off-the-shelf photogrammetry
algorithms. Don't know if there is some secret sauce needed (not obvious from
the content that there would be).

~~~
MayeulC
Well, do you know where these shelves are? I'd be interested in photogrammetry
software to reconstruct 3D models of environments, mostly to plan construction
or aesthetic changes to buildings or surroundings. This is for home use, so I
don't really need fancy texturing, etc. But having it reconstructed from a
smartphone video feed would be a must.

I looked for open source software a while back, but didn't really turn out
interesting results :/

Edit: there seems to be a few interesting resources. It looks like MicMac
could be quite simple to use, and desn't have a CUDA dependency, for instance.

~~~
jazzyjackson
It's been a few years but in my photogrammetry days the open source options
were very unfriendly to use -- either a command line utility lacking
documentation or an extension for an outdated version of something else, and I
never got a result I was happy with. it can take a couple of hours to process
large photo sets and it's really frustrating to get a bad result.

For $180 (non commercial license) Agisoft Photoscan worked the first time and
gave me lots of tools to get a good, meshed and textured result that I could
export to other software for viewing.

Smart phone cameras are actually ideal because their tiny sensors give huge
depth of field -- everything is in focus in every picture == happy stitching

EDIT: you'll be waiting a long time for alignment without GPU !

------
xwdv
I would like to see this done for Chernobyl.

~~~
DavidVoid
There's Streetview in Pripyat [1] but not in the Nuclear plant itself apart
from a handful of images [2].

[1]
[https://www.google.com/maps/@51.4065351,30.0580859,2a,60y,35...](https://www.google.com/maps/@51.4065351,30.0580859,2a,60y,352.27h,87.54t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s3Wascrv-i7Y9GHVxjt9IKw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656)

[2]
[https://www.google.com/maps/@51.3894109,30.0990984,3a,75y,16...](https://www.google.com/maps/@51.3894109,30.0990984,3a,75y,169h,85.14t/data=!3m8!1e1!3m6!1sAF1QipOFTG9LuY8sDr6D6__Jz04rKmTPkAAQ049w2C0s!2e10!3e11!6shttps:%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipOFTG9LuY8sDr6D6__Jz04rKmTPkAAQ049w2C0s%3Dw203-h100-k-no-
pi-0-ya216.31851-ro-0-fo100!7i11802!8i5901)

~~~
xwdv
Well, I would like to see _directly_ into the Nuclear plant itself please.

~~~
aledalgrande
Probably not feasible as the radiation fries any circuit getting close. They
tried to get a camera in many times, but never succeeded I think.

------
agambrahma
Striking how _different_ this is from the pyramid of Giza. For this one, every
inch covered with illustrations and hieroglyphs; for the great pyramid,
completely bare, devoid of images.

~~~
4gotunameagain
To be fair it might as well have been flashy on the outside, but erosion of
the surface exposed to the elements (and sandstorms) is very high. We
supposedly already know that it was covered in limestone, and some sources
even mention looting of the limestone to build forts

------
tda
The dollhouse view is a nice way to zoom out without occluding what you want
to see. Very impressed how smooth and detailed the tour is. So much better
than streetview based tours

------
speakeron
That's beautiful. It's just begging for translation overlays on the exquisite
wall detail.

~~~
technotony
Before High Fidelity VR shut down they were doing tours with an Egyptologist
tour-guide of another tomb which was really cool.

~~~
jimmySixDOF
High Fidelity missed the Coronavirus WFH opportunity by only months. They
claim to still be working on something new but, wow, its hard to think of a
case of worse timing.

------
rusty__
Beautiful! I had this same system shown to me for a couple of houses I was
looking at buying last year, the real estate agent had these photos taken in
the house and stitched together this way with a dolls house view too. Very
useful for that kind of application.

Combined with VR glasses it would be a great way to preview things like
furniture/new kitchen layouts in somewhere like Ikea or paint colours in a
hardware store.

------
winter_blue
The picture/texture quality is mind-blowingly amazing.

Imagine if video games had textures this high-definition!! They'd look so
insanely good. And it's not like our present-day technology/GPUs can't handle
it. It's probably more that video game makers don't want to spend a huge
amount of money on artists and graphics people to create ultra-high-definition
textures...

------
historyview
Take a look at HistoryView.org We have over 700 virtual tours of museums, art
galleries, and historic sites for free

------
simonw
I visited the valley of the kings ten years ago. This is a really good
recreation: before I went I had no idea how well preserved the paintings in
some of the tombs were. It's an amazing place to visit.

------
lordleft
It’s amazing how vivid the blue paint deep into the tomb has remained.

------
kator
Really interesting, the transitions remind me of Myst [1]

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myst](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myst)

------
pugworthy
Anyone able to access this via Firefox and VR? It seems to launch SteamVR with
my WMR headset active, but no content - and no VR button on the web UI (which
the help mentions).

------
deadmutex
The pictures here are very well lit -- anyone know how they achieved this?
There do not seem to be visible lights in the photos.

~~~
Animats
There is an LED lighting system alongside the walkways, at floor level. It
probably isn't original.

------
echelon
Why are parts of the tunnel blurred out? Censorship? Surely it isn't anything
objectionable we wouldn't see on Wikipedia or Google Image search.

Censorship of educational material is unnecessary.

Edit: it appears to blur the textures immediately above on the y axis. Perhaps
the software isn't correctly interpolating those values even though it has the
data. I hope this is the case rather than the censorship I posited.

This is really cool, and I hope more things become accessible in this fashion.

~~~
MayeulC
Probably just a hardware blind spot, this is quite common to find on panoramic
views (google street view, etc). Interesting that it sits above, rather than
below the capturing apparatus, as it usually does: the tripod gets in the way.
Maybe they lifted it from above?

------
ijustwanttovote
For some reason, I am getting motion sickness while clicking around. But it's
really detailed and cool.

~~~
dferrum
Me too. Wonder if a VR version would be less nauseating.

~~~
bentcorner
It's probably the smooth acceleration/deceleration. I bet if the movement was
a straight ramp instead of a smooth curve you'd feel better.

------
vitoc
Try and spot a lookalike of the chinese character 大 in this
tomb...interesting...

------
knodi123
I wonder how old the greek graffiti in there is?

------
modzu
its awesome, although at first i thought i was going to see it as it used to
be. that would be a neat project

------
rabboRubble
Bookmarking for tomorrow

~~~
rabboRubble
I did come back today guys :-)

Worth the time too! I really wish Egypt were safer for single female
travelers. Or just safer for travelers in general.

